

Steve Yegge explains his verbosity (2008) - ajennings
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/01/blogging-theory-201-size-does-matter.html

======
ajennings
Summary: If your writing is too short, then it doesn't spill over into
people's long-term memory and they will forget it all too soon.

Having said that, you should go read the blog post so you can remember it.

------
56vyerb6y46yu
Official: Memory aid.

Unofficial: I love listening to me as much as you do.

